# How about this.....



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2015)

I have (had) a CWC fender on Ebay, guy Emails me asking why the shipping is so high ($21) I reply that due to the dimensions (mainly) this is the lowest price I could find (FedEx) PO was $37. He Emails me back that he has sold fenders and shipping is $9, and that he will bid and if he wins to package it, get the price and revise the invoice....if not he won't buy......unfortunately he won the fender........


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2015)

Make him pay the shipping price you had listed. Bidding on ebay is a contractual agreement. If the shipping turns out to be last, refund the difference.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

he shouldn't buy if he doesn't want to pay the piper. $21 is very reasonable.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 4, 2015)

catfish said:


> Make him pay the shipping price you had listed. Bidding on ebay is a contractual agreement. If the shipping turns out to be last, refund the difference.




Yes, that is exactly what to do.
I do not negotiate with cheap people over variables outside of my control...I do my best to size down/use appropriate boxes, shop carriers, but it is what it is.
Chris


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 4, 2015)

He pays or no fender simple as that....shipping charges are one thing...but what about the cost of a box and packing material if you buy them and money for fuel to drive it to the PO not to mention your time listing and packing everything....all things to consider when selling on ebay...


----------



## hbBill (Nov 4, 2015)

That's why it's called ' Shipping & Handling ' !


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 4, 2015)

Isn't there an option in the resolution center where you as a seller can request to cancel the transaction because the buyer won't agree to shipping terms?


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes I can find a way to cancel, and probably will I find it amazing that someone will bid and then expect you to meet his demands......jeeze.....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

isn't that considered terrorism?


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 4, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> I have (had) a CWC fender on Ebay, guy Emails me asking why the shipping is so high ($21) I reply that due to the dimensions (mainly) this is the lowest price I could find (FedEx) PO was $37. He Emails me back that he has sold fenders and shipping is $9, and that he will bid and if he wins to package it, get the price and revise the invoice....if not he won't buy......unfortunately he won the fender........




I would have blocked him the second I read that message. 
Don't cancel the transaction you will get a defect from Epay.
I wish you good luck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I would invoice him per the auction rules and if he refuses to pay I'd file a non-pay bidder on him. V/r Shawn


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 4, 2015)

If he doesn't pay within the eBay designated time, report him as a non-paying bidder. You can then offer 2nd chance to the next bidder (if there was one), or relist.


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 4, 2015)

took Freqman1's advice ..invoiced him ...got this,
'How about Ben the fender brace up word and wrap it up with some shrink wrap and that s it that way it s not broken and it is measure the roundness of the fender and how long it is and that s it cheaper it doesn t need to be put in a box they can t really hurt it it needs to be all fixed and painted anyways or you could take the little rabbit out of that little finger brace and just take that on there maybe I could check it out tomorrow and then let me know okay thanks'


----------



## stoney (Nov 4, 2015)

???????????????????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd tell him its boxed up and ready to ship pending payment. I wouldn't threaten or mention anything about the non-pay bidder thing. I would also make sure I had good pics as well in case he tries some crap later. Make sure you keep all of the messages through Ebay. No matter how nasty he gets take the high road and don't get in a pissing contest via Ebay messaging. Once it gets in the window of non-pay file with Ebay and let them handle it. What a cheap bastard! V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm thinking - sure, wrap a lightweight metal fender with shrink wrap, and sure the Post Office guys will take their time and deliver this without and dings or dents or for that matter without it being completely smashed......sure they will..


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 5, 2015)

Or, after you follow his illiterate instructions to bend the fender brace up to ship, he'll say you damaged the fender and he'll end up getting it for free.....bet he does this crap all the time. Yep I block anyone that has weird ideas or requests, you know they will be trouble if they win/buy your item, ain't no one got time for dat! 

Darcie


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bend the fender brace? Who is this clown....everyone knows fenders are expensive to ship... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else, but when I'm planning to bid on a larger object, I am already "thinking" what the pack/ship will be before I even look at the ship cost area on the item posting.... If I don't agree/like the amount, I just grumble to myself and don't bother bidding.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2015)

These kinds of things really get under my skin. I had an Ebay buyer, buyquickbesmart-from MA, hit a BIN I had on a B10 frame and fork and then try to back out just because he decided he didn't want it. Long story short he wound up paying shipping twice and Ebay rescinded the neg feedback he left for me. The irony of this is that, even though I was right, Ebay wanted me to just cancel the sale and refund his money! I haven't sold anything on Ebay in a while and will try to avoid it if possible. Just too many morons out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm beginning to think someone is putting me on...(not one of you guys is it?).....latest message I received is below....(I did send him a correct invoice with the $18 shipping)

'You should be able to get down to $12 like all the other fendors that are on the Internet There s sex offenders for $12 If you look l see them and they did it . you could just cut some cardboard like a taco and fold it on there then I was trying to see if I could pay but it kept saying $21 for shipping eBay didn t let it switched to 18 like you were trying as I could pay and then you could just put the money inside the fender that would be the difference in an envelope with tape on it'


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what does this moron's feedback look like?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't even reply at this point because he is obviously "stuck on stupid". Just let time pass enough so you can file the non-pay and be done with this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes you're right I'm going to just let it go to the non-paying point. There seems to be no way to get through that I won't send a part out haphazard and have it all come back, his feedback is good (believe it or not).


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2015)

Get a smaller box and fold the fender in half.


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2015)

Should I let Dave know he wont be getting the fender??


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm going to roll into a ball and tell him I can send it real cheap and, problem is it'll be a 'custom' fender at that point and I'll have to raise the price by 10 fold......tell Dave I'm sorry.............


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 8, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> ....his feedback is good (believe it or not).




That's because you can't leave negative feedback for a buyer on ebay. If you want to make a comment you have to leave positive feedback, and then make your comment there. So is worth reading the "positive" feedback on a buyer.

Darcie


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 13, 2015)

The guy finally followed through, paid up, and after he received the fender gave good feedback....apparently just got hung up on the shipping??


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 15, 2015)

catfish said:


> Make him pay the shipping price you had listed. Bidding on ebay is a contractual agreement. If the shipping turns out to be last, refund the difference.




Actually the shipping is sometimes an estimate, I won a bid on a bike 200 miles from my house, when ebay invoiced me shipping went from 25 bucks to 32 bucks, when the guy shipped it at fedex they charged him 42 bucks, I pay pal friend-ed him the ten, added 17 bucks total to my bike, I may have been able to held him to the original price but I would not have felt good about it, but some people would feel good on getting over.
Scooter
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAT-ROD-BICYCLE-PRE-WAR-BALLOON-BEN-HUT-/221936839547?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

